# Solved: Modem connects to Internet.. but Router can't?



## matt4player1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Please if anyone can help me out that would be great. I recently bought a new router because I thought that was the problem. I called my service provider (Wowway), they checked my modem (provided by them) and said everything coming "in" is fine but the router is not functioniny properly. So, I bought a new one and everything is connected properly. I have a Arris TM602G modem (provided by wowway) and a brand new Netgear N300 wireless router. My internet works when the modem is directly connect to the computer but when the router is hooked up my internet doesn't work at all. When I do ipconfig /all with the router connected this is what I get.

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lisowskis-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4B-48-59-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c8e5:cad9:9841:89eb%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 16, 2011 6:06:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 17, 2011 6:06:21 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184556107
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A0-09-C3-00-1A-4B-48-59-7F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{355DA2BD-DBB3-41F6-AE46-707D3E76D1CA}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you switch the device connected to the modem do you remember to power cycle it? For that modem I think you have to remove the battery as well as unplugging it if you don't use the reset button.

Have you cloned the computer's MAC Address to the router's WAN in case your ISP is tracking the MAC Address of the device connected to the modem?


----------



## matt4player1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I do power cycle the modem by unplugging the power cable and removing the battery. Still doesn't fix the problem. I can't clone the MAC address because I can't connect to my router's setttings in a browser.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I can't connect to my router's setttings in a browser.


What browser? What exactly happens when you try?

Can you ping the router? (In a command prompt window type ping 192.168.1.1)?


----------



## matt4player1 (Jul 16, 2011)

In internet explorer I type in 192.168.1.1 and it says the "Address is not valid" and when I try to ping this is what I get:

C:\Users\Lisowski's>ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Perhaps a non-Windows firewall or security suite that is corrupted or mis-configured.


----------



## matt4player1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried disabling the AVG firewall. Didn't work. I then temporaryily disabled AVG sercurity and to my amazement it worked. Do you why AVG would cause these problems? Is there a way I could fix this? Thank you for all your help by the way.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Do you why AVG would cause these problems?


See my previous post for two possibilities. From what I've seen over the past several months I think that the AVG folks are making a determined effort to compete with some better known security suites for title of "Causes the most Trouble." 



> Is there a way I could fix this?


Yes. Uninstall AVG and run the AVG Remover.

If you wish you can then reinstall it and try to configure it for how you want it to behave.


----------



## matt4player1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Uhhh.. just removed AVG and now I can't connect again (with the router connected). Ran ipconfig /all again and this is what I got:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lisowskis-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4B-48-59-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c8e5:cad9:9841:89eb%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 16, 2011 9:51:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 17, 2011 9:51:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184556107
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A0-09-C3-00-1A-4B-48-59-7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{355DA2BD-DBB3-41F6-AE46-707D3E76D1CA}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you do not have internet access a good first step is to determine if you have a good IP configuration (you do). Here are some more steps ...

a. ipconfig /all to see if you have a good IP configuration;
b. ping the router (192.168.1.1) to see if you can communicate with it at all;
c. ping a web site (e.g., ping 8.8.8.8) to see if you have low level internet access;
d. ping a web site by name (e.g., ping yahoo.com) to see if DNS is working;
e. login to the router;
f. see if the WAN section of the router has a good IP configuration.


----------



## matt4player1 (Jul 16, 2011)

C:\Users\Lisowski's>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Lisowski's>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Lisowski's>ping yahoo.com

Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

..and I still cannot login to the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Perhaps a non-Windows firewall or security suite that is corrupted or mis-configured.


----------



## matt4player1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally fixed with typing "netsh winsock reset catalog" (resets winsock entries) and "netsh int ip reset reset.log hit" (resets TCP/IP stack) in command prompt.


----------

